# Only esports bet



## esporttalk.org (Dec 28, 2019)

My choice for today. The match is just starting, but at the last moment the odds have changed drastically. It's worth to play on 2 at high odds.

Nemiga vs Invictus
12:00 // 28th of December 2019

*Bet: Nemiga @ 3,75 at bet365*

The source, among others, from the user on https://esporttalk.org/


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 3, 2020)

*Nemiga wins 2:0*. First map of Mirage was nervous at times.
*But the odds are beautiful. 
++++++*








For today, less risk but minimum wage because we have a small selection of matches recently.
Tip by Nani:
https://esporttalk.org/t/gg-winter-league-rocketlauncher-brute-3-01-2020-17-00/438
*Brute to Win At Least 1 Map @ 1.65*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 11, 2020)

*Brute won 2:1 ++++*







Today match:
Bet: *A ponint to win @ 3.87* @ ggbet
https://esporttalk.org/t/nvidia-geforce-cup-impunity-vs-a-point-saturday-11-jan-2020-11-00/454


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 12, 2020)

A point was very weak in this match. Unfortunately, the defeat 
Result 2:0 , Lost ----


cs:go bet - gambit vs heretic

other bets:

neosurf cup league of legends - bet on misfits

twarcraft 3 - sok to win today ?


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 17, 2020)

Today tip:  league of legends - pro League


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 20, 2020)

World - Counter Strike;go  - ESEA MDL -  20. Jan 2020 - 10:10
Paradox vs  Order
*Bet: Paradox @ 6,4 Coolbet*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 21, 2020)

https://esporttalk.org/t/dota-2-dre...-vs-vici-gaming-tuesday-21-jan-2020-13-30/504


----------



## esporttalk.org (Jan 22, 2020)

match cs:go - North vs Sprout // ·24.01 
*Bet: North @ 1.6*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Feb 2, 2020)

* *
Istanbul Wild Cats  vs  Royal Youth
*Bet: Istanbul Wild Cats @ 3.85*



prediction


----------



## esporttalk.org (Feb 10, 2020)

WESG 2020


----------



## esporttalk.org (Feb 11, 2020)

Match CSGO WESH: Unique Team vs pro100
*Betting: Unique Team +1,5 @ 1,7*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 11, 2020)

League of legends - China

*eStar 3.35 @ bwin*

Odds dropped 3,8 => 2,2


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 23, 2020)

Esl Pro leauge - 23.03 18:00
*NORTH (@2.52)*  vs BIG 
stake: 1u

bet from esporttalk
_A big difference in odds. The stock market gives us a great coefficient. Losing to fnatic after a good match and also vs forze which was already worse. I generally believe in this team and they will mobilize for Big. Aizy can give the team a good kick. Big, after a convincing match with the Navi, has lost a lot of self-confidence with complexity and has returned to earth. Only Syrson himself has been vs Complexity recently. I don't think he's charismatic enough to pull the whole team if they all are getting . I think North will show them a place in line._


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 26, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> *Esl Pro leauge - 23.03 18:00
> NORTH (@2.52) vs BIG
> stake: 1u
> *





*FT 2:0*
*WIN ++*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 28, 2020)

AF - Gen G / 10:00 / 28.03
LCK - league of legends
bet : *AFREECA FREECS (+1,5)*
@1.920 


In fact, the course continues to gradually increase in favour of Afreeca Freecs. This team is playing quite shaky and either loses heavily or fights very evenly. I see fierce matches in this match. Afreeca often comes up to the matches with a lot of slack, which is good for the rivals much better on paper. Gen G is in the gas - 80% of the matches won. This team is talented but I think it had a lot of luck in many matches. Considering how much will depend on the bottom avenue it is decided to risk AF chances here. It's going to be a duel between the improved shooters recently.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 29, 2020)

CSGO / ESEA ADVENCED - *Vexed Gaming* vs Salamander / 19:30

Yesterday we had a guest 2.4 and it would be below 2 for a moment today. In the Vexed team there are *mezzi and Russ* who are in good shape, the L1NK is a little bit worse, but still in decisive moments can tip the winning rage in favour of the team. Salamander has good matches with Ambush but I don't see a leader in this team - a player who would always keep the right form in this team. Except for the 17-year-old young talent of the Hungarian team, I don't see a stable player there. *Torzsi* aren't enough. For me it's quite an obvious choice.


----------



## Giresse (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello, thank you for the tips. I am a beginner in esport


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 23, 2020)

23.04 - 15:00
ESL One csgo betting
Team Dignitas vs Team Heretics
*Pick: Team Dignitas @ 2.19*

People play Heretic in mass, but I don't get into it. In Heretic is Poppy and Nivera. On the other side, there is a perfectly dispersed style friberg, followed by Get_right and Hallzer. Almost entirely Swedish team is able to communicate well and it was visible even in the lost match with LCDC. In the match on Dreamhack with LDC they made stupid and unnecessary mistakes and lost at their own request. A good game of Norwegian Hallzer did not help. Today two teams play with each other but Dignitas players are the better ones. The odds have risen and that's why I'm willing to risk 2.19 in coolbet.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 27, 2020)

JingDong Gaming vs FunPlus Phoenix
Bet:  *Pick: JingDong Gaming  +1,5  @ 1,6*


Bettor analysis

FunPlus Phoenix won the first 2-1 match in the first JDG match after the break on March 9th. FPX will play today with Lvx, Crisp, Gimgoon, Tian, Doinb. JDG: Loken, LvMao, Zoom, Kanavi, Yagao, We all remember the rivalry of these teams when FPX was better than JG, but it was in a completely different line-up. Now FPX is a completely different team, they surprised many but not me (I played for the win -1.5) against EDG. EDG in this match did not make any mistakes and played well. Both teams proved how little difference separates the champion from the defeat in this league. Today I think that JDG will be more prepared and is in my opinion a more uncomfortable rival for FPX. The two teams are very similar to each other in everything. Now Zoom has returned to the line-up and you can see that the training is working out well. JDG was a team in the last matches. And they faced more demanding rivals. Win rate JDG for 72% 26W - 10L, for FPX this ratio is 68% / 30W - 14L JDGs have one of the higher first blood count in the league, while FPX are under 50% . The task for the JDG is to properly match strong heroes and on the lower lane and on the mid. Perhpas excluding Miss fortune for lwx and Ryze for doinb etc, however, is if the draft will always be different. .


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 28, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> JingDong Gaming vs FunPlus Phoenix
> Bet:  *Pick: JingDong Gaming  +1,5  @ 1,6*
> 
> 
> ...



*Final Score 3:0 WIN*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 30, 2020)

ESL RIO 2020 // forZe vs Nemiga 30.04 15:00

*Bet: Nemiga +1,5 *
Odds: 2.02 pinnacle

prediction from esports talk

In the forZe we have much more effective competitors but Nemiga also surprises positively. In the Belarus - Estonia team on the other hand, a pretty pleasant series against the background of average rivals, but the stable and solid form of the lollipop21k, box and joy player surprises. I don't think Nemiga will be able to win it, but one map for me is very likely. The players feel pretty confident on the viaducts and are able to fight the Forze, which has the resources of the last strangely weak duel with Spirit.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 1, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> ESL RIO 2020 // forZe vs Nemiga 30.04 15:00
> 
> *Bet: Nemiga +1,5 *
> Odds: 2.02 pinnacle
> ...



*FT 0:2 WIN*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 2, 2020)

China Pro League of Legends 
TES vs JDG , 11:00 2.05

Bet: Under 26,5 kills 1st map 
Bookie  1.86 @  ggbet


JD GAMING will be playing in a composition today: Loken, LvMao, Zoom, Kanavi, Yagao. On the opposite team we will see JackeyLove, QiuQiu (oddly for some people instead of Yuyanjia) 369, Karsa, Knight. So, today we will see QiuQiu in action - not sure if it's good for them. I deliberately do not choose to win the JDG, but I think the odds are well balanced. But playing for 1.6 is not worth the price of favorites to me. I was interested in betting on a number below 26.5 killings during this final. Although the average of these teams is a little bit higher, let's not forget that it has changed a little bit with the stages of the season and this average is a little bit inadequate. Secondly, the finalls are always played much more carefully and we'll wait for a big one too (line 23,5 about 2,6 in odds). The JingDong is one of the better first blood chemistry in the league and that's why the ratio for such an event is now profitable. Interestingly, one team has a shorter game in the league (Top Esports vs Team WE (22 minutes) and the second longest JD Gaming vs FPX (almost 42 minutes). The strength distribution looks more or less similar and proportional with the difference of a slightly more aggressive jungler on the Top Esports side. In fact, depending on the first map I will be analyzing if the line for killings is profitable so this bet is on 1 map and not on the next. I would like to remind you that every match is a 1u bet regardless of whether I play 1.7 or 4.5.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 8, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> China Pro League of Legends
> TES vs JDG , 11:00 2.05
> 
> Bet: Under 26,5 kills 1st map
> ...



*First map 4:12 bet won !*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 8, 2020)

bets for DOTA 

Invictus Gaming - Royal Never Give Up
05/08 11:00

*INVICTUS GAMING @2.450*

_I feel much better in the league of legends, so keep that in mind. The lot is less predictable for me and unfortunately there is an additional risk factor which is a very high rate of dishonesty in this region when it comes to players. The insiders know what I mean. In this tournament the prize pool is $60,000 which makes you think differently.

The RNG has recently played surprisingly poorly and I am not convinced that it was just a poor form of day. The RNG also barely managed to win the match with CDEC 2-1.We have a profitable factor this morning to win Invictus because as much as 2.45 in the pinnacle even though the initial one was just over 2. Both teams ended up in their groups on 2nd place in the table. RNG with a stack of won maps 5-2 and IG 5-4. The groups were quite balanced. RNG lost UB to PSG but still has a chance in the low basket. With this form of IG, it is very real, but I think IG can be on the podium this season. The last clash between IG and RNG was won by IG. I think that this team, although not a favorite, has the same chance to win today as the opponent._


----------

